
Pastafarianism is not a religion, Dutch court decides - blackdogie
https://www.irishtimes.com/news/offbeat/pastafarianism-is-not-a-religion-court-decides-1.3598756
======
JoeAltmaier
Ha - "Pastafarianism was essentially a satire and not a serious faith." Like
Scientology?

Anyway the deciding issue was, a study of Pastafarianism shows there is no
requirement to wear the hat - its a personal choice. Fair enough.

The title is misleading - they didn't strike down Pastafarianism, they just
denied a request to wear a colander-hat in a passport photo

